# Officially a proud owner of a Delta 46-460 (PICS)



## RSidetrack (Jan 9, 2012)

Now I am just waiting on my #2 mandrel since my other lathe had a #1 

The thing is very heavy (>100lbs).  Bringing it down my steps into my shop was real fun, then hauling the thing out of the box and onto the bench was interesting too - granted a lot easier than carrying down my steps.

Right now it is secured to my bench using washers and screws.  This will be changed to bolts once I get some long enough.  I am also contemplating building a separate table for it so I don't lose half my workbench.

Here are some pics!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the new tool.


----------



## BlackPearl (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations, I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. 

I think it is the best lathe for the money in it's class.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 9, 2012)

BlackPearl said:


> Congratulations, I hope you like yours as much as I like mine.
> 
> I think it is the best lathe for the money in it's class.



I played with it a little and I am in love lol.  Everything is so smooth and it is so quiet.


----------



## kevrob (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats! I love my Delta too!


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm saving up for one of those.  Hope I can get it before Amazon raises their price...


----------



## Papo (Jan 9, 2012)

AM I seeing things or its that tail stock live center off by about .003 0r .004
on the close up picture.


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations. I love mine and I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## studioso (Jan 9, 2012)

congratulations! I got one just 2 months ago, still gives me a smile wheneve I happen to look at it.

interestingly, although mine is brand new too it looks different than yours.
mine the on-off button is more like a pull out switch that has a foam piece under it to prevent dust to get in there. yours seems to be a better design, some kind of toggle switch.
also I think that your tail stock as a flat ram woth the distance marking engraved. mine, if I remember correctly (I'm at work) has the marking etched. small differences, but perhaps your machine is a "2012 model"


----------



## keithlong (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope that you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying mine. I bought mine in Feb. of 2011. There are a few differences, but I think you will enjoy it. It has plenty of power. I just roughed out a bowl out of a piece of green red oak. It was a 10 inch bowl.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2012)

You made a good choice! 

I've had mine for about 14 months and it's a joy to use. A very good value!


----------



## carpblaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase, I orderd the same one friday and should be in middle of the month, they extended the  $50.00 dollar rebate, so i will get that they said, sold a pistol that sits in safe , too expensive to shoot, and got plenty more, so would rather use the lathe,after watching firewhatfire use his jet variable speed, now no more changing the speeds, selling my 12" sears lathe now on craigs list,cant wait for the call to get it,will use my jet for drilling and other stuff also,from what i saw and everyone said it is the best on market now 
carpblaster


----------



## Wdcrvr (Jan 9, 2012)

Totally agree on the niceness of the Delta 46-460 ... its a sweet midi-lathe.  Now you need to add just a bit of bed length to your 16" of standard length without having to buy and make space for the full-sized Delta lathe bed extension for your 46-460.  I needed only about 6-8" more of bed length to end-drill some longer lathe handles so I wound up with this ... 






If interested, here's the rest of the story on making your own extension ... WoodNet Forums: Homemade Midi-lathe Extension       The 12" extension also makes it easy to move the tailstock well away from the headstock for bowl turning, etc..  


Enjoy your new lathe.

Tom


----------



## thewishman (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice lathe choice, CONGRATS! Was looking at stuff in Woodcraft today, they want $699 for that one now.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

bensoelberg said:


> I'm saving up for one of those.  Hope I can get it before Amazon raises their price...


That is where I got mine and with free shipping the price was unbeatable.



Papo said:


> AM I seeing things or its that tail stock live center off by about .003 0r .004
> on the close up picture.


Maybe... my eyes may not be calibrated as well as yours cause it looks perfect to me. :biggrin:



studioso said:


> congratulations! I got one just 2 months ago, still gives me a smile wheneve I happen to look at it.
> 
> interestingly, although mine is brand new too it looks different than yours.
> mine the on-off button is more like a pull out switch that has a foam piece under it to prevent dust to get in there. yours seems to be a better design, some kind of toggle switch.
> also I think that your tail stock as a flat ram woth the distance marking engraved. mine, if I remember correctly (I'm at work) has the marking etched. small differences, but perhaps your machine is a "2012 model"





It is an engraved marking and the switch is a toggle.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> Congrats on your purchase, I orderd the same one friday and should be in middle of the month, they extended the  $50.00 dollar rebate, so i will get that they said, sold a pistol that sits in safe , too expensive to shoot, and got plenty more, so would rather use the lathe,after watching firewhatfire use his jet variable speed, now no more changing the speeds, selling my 12" sears lathe now on craigs list,cant wait for the call to get it,will use my jet for drilling and other stuff also,from what i saw and everyone said it is the best on market now
> carpblaster


I have the 12" craftsman. I am going to use it for finishing.  $50 rebate, please tell me more.  I like it though I have only used it for five minutes.



Wdcrvr said:


> Totally agree on the niceness of the Delta 46-460 ... its a sweet midi-lathe.  Now you need to add just a bit of bed length to your 16" of standard length without having to buy and make space for the full-sized Delta lathe bed extension for your 46-460.  I needed only about 6-8" more of bed length to end-drill some longer lathe handles so I wound up with this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Two things.  Great concept on bed extension.  I also like the table its on.  I really would like to put it on its own.  A bed ext is out of the question right now on my main bench.



thewishman said:


> Nice lathe choice, CONGRATS! Was looking at stuff in Woodcraft today, they want $699 for that one now.


Amazon has it for 599 and free shipping.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new lathe.  I think that the differences you see may be due to slightly different models for different countries.


----------



## GaTurner83 (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy.My current lathe is a rikon which I'm very unhappy with.I have played around with the Delta at Woodcraft and was amazed at how quiet it is.I am now saving up the money for a delta.


----------



## bradh (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new lathe. I love mine too.
Pick up a couple MT1-MT2 adapters and you can still use your old mandrels and centers. You can usually pick up a good adapter for about $5 to $10.
enjoy!


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Amazon still has it for $599, no tax and free shipping.  Delta also has a promo for $50 off.  $549 delivered to your house is hard to beat.

Jason






bensoelberg said:


> I'm saving up for one of those.  Hope I can get it before Amazon raises their price...


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

bradh said:


> Congrats on your new lathe. I love mine too.
> Pick up a couple MT1-MT2 adapters and you can still use your old mandrels and centers. You can usually pick up a good adapter for about $5 to $10.
> enjoy!


Actually I would have done this except I want to use my old lathe as a finishing lathe.  That way I keep the glue and everything off my nice and beautiful new Delta :biggrin:  It is easier to not have to change out the mandrel every time so I just ordered a new set.  Woodturningz has a good price on it and the mandrel saver so I ordered them and they shipped out yesterday.

*excited* :biggrin:


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for attaching the PDF!  Mine is out in the mail today.  $549 is extremely hard to beat.  And to think I paid $250 for my 12" craftsman that has the cheapest belt in the world and is not variable. 


jasontg99 said:


> Amazon still has it for $599, no tax and free shipping.  Delta also has a promo for $50 off.  $549 delivered to your house is hard to beat.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been drooling over this lathe (I am sure its waxed) for the last few days now.  I have a Harbor Freight 34706.  I bought it because it was on sale and I really did not know too much about turning then.  I didn't even know what to look for in a lathe.  It was a total impulse buy.  

Well I finally know enough now that if I want to do any precision work or kitless pens I need a new lathe.  I also want to do bowls as well.   So if anyone that has this lathe can answer a couple of Questions I would greatly appreciate it.

1.  Does this lathe lose any torque with a 12" bowl?  I lose some and get a lot of slippage on my HF with I max out bowl capacity.
2.  Is it as precise as it looks?
3.  Is there a lot of vibration in it?  It seems small to handle a large bowl.
4.  DO you think this lathe is a step to something bigger in the future or should this last a good long time if you plan to do bowls and pens?

Thanks so much for any feedback.  Love you new lathe.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice lathe! I recently got a new Delta 46-460. It is awesome!  Not as quiet and smooth as my jet 1014vsi, but it runs extremely true and you call really feel the power of that 1 HP motor.

The 250 rpms is also very nice for applying finishing, and I seem to get much smoother sanding results by reverse sanding.

I think you are going to love this lathe.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 10, 2012)

Quote:  _The thing is very heavy (>100lbs).  Bringing it down my steps into my  shop was real fun, then hauling the thing out of the box and onto the  bench was interesting too - granted a lot easier than carrying down my  steps.

_When you get more "seasoned" (become an old fart) you will consider taking the lathe OUT of the box, upstairs and making three trips with the pieces, rather than lugging the box.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Quote:  _The thing is very heavy (>100lbs).  Bringing it down my steps into my  shop was real fun, then hauling the thing out of the box and onto the  bench was interesting too - granted a lot easier than carrying down my  steps.
> 
> _When you get more "seasoned" (become an old fart) you will consider taking the lathe OUT of the box, upstairs and making three trips with the pieces, rather than lugging the box.:biggrin::biggrin:


Pieces    The tool stand and such can come off, but the bulk of it is all solid one piece (no assembly required - something I really liked).  However - had I removed it from the box upstairs, it would have been a lot easier to manage going down the stairs - however, I did not do this :redface:


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:


> I have been drooling over this lathe (I am sure its waxed) for the last few days now.  I have a Harbor Freight 34706.  I bought it because it was on sale and I really did not know too much about turning then.  I didn't even know what to look for in a lathe.  It was a total impulse buy.
> 
> Well I finally know enough now that if I want to do any precision work or kitless pens I need a new lathe.  I also want to do bowls as well.   So if anyone that has this lathe can answer a couple of Questions I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Again - I haven't used it much so many others on here will be able to answer your questions better than me.  As for vibration, there isn't really any when turning down big blanks or wood 2"x2".  As for bowls, I have never turned one before otherwise I would go and do one right now to let you know.

As for a step to something bigger - this lathe seems extremely well built.  Extensions beds allow for longer pieces - I myself do not see me ever replacing this lathe - especially with the way others talk about it.  The ONLY reason I would replace it is if I wanted to turn something much bigger in width, but then you are talking about full sized lathes, something I do not have the need nor the space for.

Unfortunately that is all I can say about this lathe right now - I did just get it   Hopefully some others can answer your questions better.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jan 10, 2012)

They are nice congratulations on your purchase.
Just remember 100# is lite when you bay one of  the big ones and have to haul 500# striped down you will miss the light one:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jan 10, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice lathe! I recently got a new Delta 46-460. It is awesome!  Not as quiet and smooth as my jet 1014vsi, but it runs extremely true and you call really feel the power of that 1 HP motor.



I had the opposite experience. The Delta is both quieter and smoother than my Jet 1014 (not vsi). It has been a real good worker, too - turn for hours and the motor housing doesn't get hot.


----------



## bradh (Jan 11, 2012)

RSidetrack said:


> bradh said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your new lathe. I love mine too.
> ...



Buy the adapters as well as buying the new mandrels. That is what I did. Now I have a couple MT1 mandrels that can be used on either lathe.
  I still have and use (both) my old lathes; one is a back up lathe when I get a rush pen order and I don't want to tear down the Delta set-up. My third lathe is a dedicated buffer now.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay - I have now turned 3 pens with great results and I must say - I LOVE THIS LATHE!  This new lathe compared to my old one is like upgrading from coach to first class, or a pinto to a ferarri or a cardboard box to a mansion or.... you get the idea.  Everything works so smooth, and it is so accurate and just plain easy to work with.

I am still trying to get the hang of positioning my tool rest height.  My old lathe had no adjustment for such a thing so I just had to make due with whichever tool I was working with.  I have actually had a successful run with a skew for the first time which makes me very happy as well.

The reverse feature is taking a bit to get used to.  It does smooth out the wood a lot better, but if you aren't fully concentrating you will put the sand paper on it and it will push it at you rather than tug it away 

The variable speed feature is just remarkable.  I keep the belt on the middle setting which gives me perfect sanding speed and CA finish speed.  Just turn the knob for each, no belt change.

I want to thank everyone who suggested this lathe, I do absolutely love it and I am sure the more I turn the more I will love it.


----------



## DSallee (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new lathe! I've done decided that this is what I'm gonna get... cant wait!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I love mine, too! The only things I don't like so much is the location and style of the on/off switch and the location for the knock out tool (After years, this will just take some retraining"

My old Jet 1014 was one of the first VSI ones made. It has been through a half dozen on/off switches. (This lathe made thousands of pens). The switches were cheap and simple to replace.  If the Delta decided to be a switch eater, I don't see this change out as quick or cheap.

In terms of performance, my new Delta had a little vibiration right out of the box, but has since smoothed out. When I changed the belt position on the pulleys, there was some packing debris between the belt and pulley. After removing  the small plastic pieces (it looked like a shredded zip tie) it runs very smoothly.


----------

